# Video/Mediathek Spiegel TV: Volkssport Angeln



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2017)

Redaktionell

*Video/Mediathek Spiegel TV: Volkssport Angeln​*
Es ist immer klasse, wenn was über Angeln im Fernsehen kommt.

Schade, dass diese Sendung zuerst nur im Bezahlfernsehen kam, nun aber steht sie auch online zur Verfügung.

Wir berichteten natürlich bereits im Februar, als das im PayTV zu sehen war.:
Angelsendung bei Spiegel TV Wissen
Dokumentation
Volkssport Angeln

Dass wir dass nun ebenfalls berichten, wenn das nun online für alle zu sehen ist, ist klar.

Dass dabei auch "seriöse" Medien nicht immer zwangsweise faktenstark sein müssen, zeigt zum einen, dass die meinten der DAFV hätte um die 700.000 Mitglieder (wir haben den DAFV ja schon so weit gebracht, dass er das selber auf seiner Seite verbessert hat auf 520.000).

Auch die Videobeschreibung mit "Mehr als fünf Millionen Menschen greifen in Deutschland regelmäßig zur Route" ist sicher diskussionswürdig..

Dann war  das Ganze auch sehr vom Norden dominiert, sowohl was das Angeln im Hamburger Hafen mit Guide(in?) Najwa Hussein (Nadsch) angeht, oder das Meeresangeln vom DAFV vor Fehmarn auf Platte. Oder auch die Kurse zur Prüfung von Jan Pusch zur Prüfung und Angeln mit ihm am Schweriner See. Klasse war aber Horst Hennings mit seinem Plädoyer/Erklärung für Meereswettangeln.
Kommentar später dazu von SpiegelTV: 
"Wettkampfangeln ist in Deutschland verboten, ein bisschen "Wetteifern" scheint aber erlaubt""

Was ich schade fand war bedingt durch Darsteller und Locations der Eindruck, als brauche man zum Angeln unbedingt Kutter, teures Boot und Guides. Uferangeln gabs praktisch gar nicht, Friedfischangeln nicht, Flugangeln nicht..

Wie kompliziert das Angeln in Deutschland ist mit 16 unterschiedlichen Prüfungen und der ganzen Bürokratie wurde dankenswerterweise nicht erwähnt - schreckt dann weniger Leute ab

Reicht ja aber trotz Allem zuerst mal, um die Leute anzufixen und aufs Angeln neuigierig zu machen - von daher:
GUT!....

Was nervt - aber verständlich ist:
X-mal Werbung im Film, mehr als im Fernsehen...

*Auf jeden Fall aber ein sehenswertes Video, das Angeln positiv darstellt.

Empfehlung - Anschauen:*

>> Zum Video >>>


http://www.spiegel.tv/videos/714282-volkssport-angeln?code=fbads


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Franz_16 (16. August 2017)

*AW: Video/Mediathek Spiegel TV: Volkssport Angeln*

Habs mir angeschaut. 

Keine Kritik am "Angelsport", keine "unglücklichen Bilder" stattdessen schöne Statements, schöne Bilder und dazu einige Fische. 

Erfreulich #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2017)

*AW: Video/Mediathek Spiegel TV: Volkssport Angeln*

Absolut - und keine Verbandsdummschwätzer trotz DAFV-Kuttertour, sondern Angler und Dienstleister für Angler, wie die Guides.

Topp!


----------



## junglist1 (16. August 2017)

*AW: Video/Mediathek Spiegel TV: Volkssport Angeln*

Spiegel TV scheint die Angler alle in Braunschweig rekrutiert zu haben 
So viele bekannte Gesichter. Wir könnens halt ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2017)

*AW: Video/Mediathek Spiegel TV: Volkssport Angeln*

grins - sach ja - nordlastig ...


----------



## Franky (17. August 2017)

*AW: Video/Mediathek Spiegel TV: Volkssport Angeln*

Und trotzdem - man fummelt nich anne Bremse rum, während man drillt!!!


----------



## junglist1 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Video/Mediathek Spiegel TV: Volkssport Angeln*



Franky schrieb:


> Und trotzdem - man fummelt nich anne Bremse rum, während man drillt!!!



Warum? Hab ich 30 Jahre was falsch gemacht? |kopfkrat
Halte dieses rumfummeln an der Bremse beim Drill je nach gegebenheit für unerlässlich. 
Beim Gufinieren z.B. hab ich die Bremse komplett zu damit der Anschlag richtig durchkommt. Nach dem Biss wird dann halt nachjustiert. Sehe da kein Problem drinn.


----------



## Franz_16 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Video/Mediathek Spiegel TV: Volkssport Angeln*



> Warum? Hab ich 30 Jahre was falsch gemacht?



Nach dem Lehrbuch: JA! 

Bin ebenfalls bekennender "Imdrillanderbremserumfummler"


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Video/Mediathek Spiegel TV: Volkssport Angeln*

Ich drill immer recht hart - da ist es oft in der Endphase auf kurze Entfernung beim Landen notwendig, die Bremse dann etwas aufzumachen (bei größeren Fischen) .

Ändert für mich aber nix dran, dass der Film ok war insgesamt ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Video/Mediathek Spiegel TV: Volkssport Angeln*

Habs gleich mal aufgenommen damits hier nicht Offtopic wird:
 Fummelt ihr im Drill an der Bremse???


----------



## Franky (18. August 2017)

*AW: Video/Mediathek Spiegel TV: Volkssport Angeln*



junglist1 schrieb:


> Warum? Hab ich 30 Jahre was falsch gemacht? |kopfkrat
> Halte dieses rumfummeln an der Bremse beim Drill je nach gegebenheit für unerlässlich.
> Beim Gufinieren z.B. hab ich die Bremse komplett zu damit der Anschlag richtig durchkommt. Nach dem Biss wird dann halt nachjustiert. Sehe da kein Problem drinn.



M. E. vollkommen unnötig, die Bremse "komplett zu" zu machen. So einstellen, dass bei "maximaler" Belastung der Rute die Schnur über die Bremse freigegeben wird. Durch das Trägheitsmoment beim schnellen Anschlagen ist die Bremsleistung generell höher als bei der "Dauerlast". Meistens liegt man bei guten Bremsen dann eh über der Schockbelastungsgrenze der Schnur, was unweigerlich zum Bruch und Verlust führt.
Warum will man nicht die komplette Kraft des Blanks im Drill ausnutzen? Die ist doch da  Kostet nix extra 
Spielen an der Bremse kostet konzentration auf den Fisch/Drill und die Möglichkeit eines dusseligen Fehlers ist m. E. weitaus höher, als wenn man auf seine Einstellungen vertraut und sich darauf verlassen kann.


----------



## Rannebert (19. August 2017)

*AW: Video/Mediathek Spiegel TV: Volkssport Angeln*

Hmm,
ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl, dass ich das Filmchen vor ein-zwei Jahren schon mal gesehen habe.
Und ich habe eben nur mal kurz am Anfang reingeschaut und dann ein wenig durch geskippt.

Und Thomas: dieses OT immer! #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Video/Mediathek Spiegel TV: Volkssport Angeln*

JETZT erst macht der Spiegel selber Werbung für ihren SpiegelTV-Film ;-))

Mit Horst Hennigns als "Teaser" mit der Überschrift "Die Tricks der Angelprofis", mit dem Spruch:
*"Ich hasse es, wenn die Nachbarn mehr fangen!"*

http://www.spiegel.de/sptv/spiegeltv/spiegel-tv-doku-ueber-volkssport-angeln-a-1163524.html


----------



## Angler2097 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Video/Mediathek Spiegel TV: Volkssport Angeln*

Hab's auch gerade auf der Spiegel Online Seite gesehen


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Video/Mediathek Spiegel TV: Volkssport Angeln*

die schnellsten sinds nicht ;-)


----------



## Angler2097 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Video/Mediathek Spiegel TV: Volkssport Angeln*

Da haste Recht. Der Spiegel ist leider auch nicht mehr das, was er mal war. Die Medien sind bereits gleichgeschaltet #d

Sorry für OT #h


----------

